# Castalia hatchery lottery



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Got picked for the fly clinic and fishing at the Castilian hatchery and headed up there tomorrow for our scheduled time. Was wondering if anyone out there has done this in the past and what your thoughts were?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

wannabflyguy said:


> Got picked for the fly clinic and fishing at the Castilian hatchery and headed up there tomorrow for our scheduled time. Was wondering if anyone out there has done this in the past and what your thoughts were?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I have been selected, but don;t go until Nov of this year. Keep us posted on how you do!


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Don't want to screw up the thread, but I was wondering if there was a particular website you sign up on?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Did the class 3-4 years ago... Great time! as long as you hold the right end of the pole you should have no trouble catching fish. My wife had such a good time, she decided to take up flyfishing... She had us both go buy some 4wt rods to catch local bluegills and such. 

Excellent program, well taught and informative. One of the instructors saw that I could fly fish a little already and helped me to learn to double-haul to gain casting distance.

You'll have a great time


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah it was nice. Been fishin with fly rod around 5 years now and learned a couple things today from the clinic at castalia. They had one rep there from the DNR and 4 instructors to help you out. We did about 45 minutes of clinic/instruction and then we had till noon to get our three limit. While you are fishing the instructors go with you to see if you need help. All the instructors seemed like great guys. 5 hours of driving to catch 3 fish and it was worth it. Between my friend and I we had our six fish in short order. The smallest was around 14" and the biggest was around 18". 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice, sounds like you did well!

You register in the lottery through the DNR web page in March. You have to sign up during March, it's $3 to get your name in the "hat." Don;t get discouraged if you don't get picked, it took me 9 tries before being drawn this year.


----------

